# New MQB A3 Sportback - Official Photos



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/in-detail-the-new-audi-a3-sportback/


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

Please Audi bring this to the U.S. and make my dreams come true! I'll take Quattro, 2.0T, and manual...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just changed the link to our site. That's what I get for going out for dinner for my birthday. Bad timing... nice car. Very cool. 

Love the S-line...


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Too bad it's not gonna make it over... I'd take it. 
At least it'd hold me over till we get news of an S3 or not. 


Happy BDay Geaorge!


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The S-Line is absolutely gorgeous. I really hope Audi brings the S3 to the USA in this Sportback format. If not, at least give us the A3 S-Line with a 2.0 TDI WITH Quattro!!! Or the 1.8TFSI in a Quattro Sportback. I can't believe they want to do a sedan here. This Sportback model is so freaking perfect and usable. 

P.S. Happy Birthday George.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

All in all, great packaging. The LED headlamps will be a very nice distinguishing feature. 

We should hear some news about the S3 any day now, unless Audi is holding out for the Paris Autoshow proper for that news release. 

Let's hope we hear something about the sedan in November at LA or January in Detroit.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Just changed the link to our site. That's what I get for going out for dinner for my birthday. Bad timing... nice car. Very cool.


 Happy birthday, George! We're all looking forward to any news you can bring back from Paris that gives us some more definitive timelines for when we can expect new the A3 stateside.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Man, this is getting me more excited then an Apple fan boy on iPhone release week. 

I LOVE the fact they confirmed the 2.0TDI + Quattro, I will take it with either 6-speed or S-Tronic and S-Line package. 

Personally leaning a bit more to the Sportback, HOWEVER, the sedan might be exactly what I need overall. Seriously, it will come down to price...I can't wait to the auto show season this year!


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

Eurofan4eva said:


> Please Audi bring this to the U.S. and make my dreams come true! I'll take Quattro, 2.0T, and manual...


 Me too!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. 

Sportback in the USA? Based on what I've heard it will happen. At this point I'm just not sure what engines as they could go alternative fuel only on Sportback. We'll see. 

S3 would be cool, RS 3 would be amazing.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

I love the interior EXCEPT for the location of the cupholders. Java sippers will have to be careful not to get anything on the HVAC controls! 

:beer: to George.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> Let's hope we hear something about the sedan in November at LA or January in Detroit.


 Really hoping to hear something at the LA show. They've been quiet for some time now and the car isn't _that_ far off. 

Send me my Ibis, 3rd Gen EA888 2.0 TFSI, S-Tronic, Quattro, S-Line sedan already.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a boring A1 XL. :thumbdown:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Dennis M said:


> I love the interior EXCEPT for the location of the cupholders. Java sippers will have to be careful not to get anything on the HVAC controls!
> 
> :beer: to George.


 I actually prefer this cup holder spot, I don't really have open containers in my car. (Like a solo cup or something hehe) Coffee Mugs and the like, have lids. :thumbup: 

The cup holder location in my Mk6 Golf is nice too but if I had a stick, I could see it being a pita. 

The new design is like the Mk3 (Golf) design I think. If that's the case, it will force small drinks there. (This is a good thing for ergonomics when driving/shifting/etc.) Here's to hoping the door will have the cup holder for the bigger bottles or Thermos. :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The Sportback looks much better then de 3-door IMHO.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> The Sportback looks much better then de 3-door IMHO.


 Agreed. I lived in Spain when the MK1 A3 was on sale and thought the three door looked fantastic and never would have imagined it in a five door. 

Fast forward a few years to the MKII A3 Sportback and I was stunned at how much *better* it looked versus the three door. 

As much as I love my hatch, I'm really looking forward to the sedan. Scuttlebutt is that it will move into production almost identical to the concept, sans the recessed door handles, angular side mirrors, carbon fiber bits and (at least initially) the 2.5 motor. It's going to be one damned good looking car.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

R5T said:


> The Sportback looks much better then de 3-door IMHO.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.
> 
> Sportback in the USA? Based on what I've heard it will happen.


 Boy, I hope so. This critter has roof rails, which might not sound like a big deal to most but for me it is. The rails make for a secure roof mount system that avoids contact with the painted surfaces. I haul a kayak and this car could keep me from jumping over to the up coming BMW F31 with the N20 engine. 

...and the SB looks great.:beer:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

R5T said:


> The Sportback looks much better then de 3-door IMHO.


 yeah...I never knew why Audi keeps making the A3 3dr more of a econobox profile. Its no Golf with the vertical rear window, but given the proliferation of SUVs that has a sloping rear window, giving it more of a sportiness, Audi should not try to market this as a upscaled version of the grocery getter econobox. 

If the Mini was able to put a fastback onto that diminutive sized car, I am sure Audi could have made the A3 3dr with a sporty fastback. Its not as if Audi is the stoogy brand like Subaru, since they got the fastback A5 and even a fastback 5 dr A7.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

SoSuMi said:


> Boy, I hope so. This critter has roof rails, which might not sound like a big deal to most but for me it is. The rails make for a secure roof mount system that avoids contact with the painted surfaces. I haul a kayak and this car could keep me from jumping over to the up coming BMW F31 with the N20 engine.
> 
> ...and the SB looks great.:beer:


 This is what my issue is...I used my S4 sedan for so many activities, but at times it was limiting. 
Was so pumped to trade in for a 8P A3, but I knew the MQB was coming... 

Can fit 3 snowboards with the 60/40, but would love to get a nice rack so I can fit 4 snowboards + 4 people.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Rudy_H said:


> This is what my issue is...I used my S4 sedan for so many activities, but at times it was limiting.
> Was so pumped to trade in for a 8P A3, but I knew the MQB was coming...
> 
> Can fit 3 snowboards with the 60/40, but would love to get a nice rack so I can fit 4 snowboards + 4 people.


 I roofed a kayak on an A4 sedan, and the mounts did wear on the finish of the painted surface. Later I went with an Avant and no problem. Plus I believe that the rail system makes for a more secure (and cleaner looking) mounting system. 

Hope the SB becomes a reality for NA within the next year. Would hate to slip to the dark side (BMW wagon)


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

SoSuMi said:


> I roofed a kayak on an A4 sedan, and the mounts did wear on the finish of the painted surface. Later I went with an Avant and no problem. Plus I believe that the rail system makes for a more secure (and cleaner looking) mounting system.
> 
> Hope the SB becomes a reality for NA within the next year. Would hate to slip to the dark side (BMW wagon)


 My Thoughts EXACTLY. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

djdub said:


> My Thoughts EXACTLY. :thumbup:


 Well, I might compromise on the allroad if Audi shoved that nice 3.0 super-charged six inside the engine bay :laugh:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

djdub said:


> I actually prefer this cup holder spot, I don't really have open containers in my car. (Like a solo cup or something hehe) Coffee Mugs and the like, have lids. :thumbup:
> 
> The cup holder location in my Mk6 Golf is nice too but if I had a stick, I could see it being a pita.
> 
> The new design is like the Mk3 (Golf) design I think. If that's the case, it will force small drinks there. (This is a good thing for ergonomics when driving/shifting/etc.) Here's to hoping the door will have the cup holder for the bigger bottles or Thermos. :thumbup:


 I wish they made the cup holder rings pop down flat if it is not used, thus the space in the front could be a cubby hole until the cupholders are needed, in which you push the stuff in that space toward the back and pop up the rings, which should look just like what it looks now.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

184hp TDI with quattro in the US please! 

I've heard we may not even get the 140hp TDI fwd Sportback though, just hybrid and electric versions, _*if*_ we get the Sportback _*at all*_ that is.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

if the hybrid has a trick awd system and makes 200 hp total it might be interesting but probably more like slow and heavy


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

SoSuMi said:


> Well, I might compromise on the allroad if Audi shoved that nice 3.0 super-charged six inside the engine bay :laugh:


I totally would too if the motor was different and it had more of a Sportier Look. It's too classy for my taste. (When you get an Audi, it's classy as it is. Even if it was an RS5.) 

The A4 All-Road we get here in the US is just too shiny. #imissS4Avants


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Plot thickens. 3 Series Wagon - M Sport (Most Likely Later than initial release) - Diesel - US

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...six-new-diesel-models-in-NA-in-next-two-years

I sure hope Audi has a response to this. A3 Sportback - Diesel/S/RS - US - ?

Thoughts?


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

djdub said:


> Plot thickens. 3 Series Wagon - M Sport (Most Likely Later than initial release) - Diesel - US
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...six-new-diesel-models-in-NA-in-next-two-years
> 
> ...


Don't you think an S4 avant be more of a response than a3 sportback.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Would be cool however, I don't see the A4/S4 Avant coming to the US. Would love it though.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> Would be cool however, I don't see the A4/S4 Avant coming to the US. Would love it though.


The A4/S4 is a direct competitor to the 3-series. I think your wanting an A3 Sportback is clouding ...

This ugly POS is what you want to come to North America...it looks so awkward...
http://www.netcarshow.com/bmw/2012-1-series_sport_line/

Except Americans don't want this...


Mercedes said A-Class for North America in 2014
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/08/mercedes-a-class-to-hit-u-s-dealers-in-2014.html


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Sportback - Hatch - Wagon/German/RWD-AWD/Quick/Gas-Diesel and Boosted - Power but Fuelly/SOLD.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> Sportback - Hatch - Wagon/German/RWD-AWD/Quick/Gas-Diesel and Boosted - Power but Fuelly/SOLD.


Here's BMW's effort...I think it looks best camouflaged...you know like those chicks that wear large brim hats, and when they take them off, you are like, put the hat back on to cover your face... 

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/06/best-look-at-bmws-forthcoming-1-series-gt/


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I think that thing is FWD right? Different class but yeah I get you. I actually think the new 3 series looks good with the M-Sport kit.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

djdub said:


> I think that thing is FWD right? Different class but yeah I get you. I actually think the new 3 series looks good with the M-Sport kit.


FWD + AWD, just like the A3 

A3 = 1-series = A-class
A4 = 3-series = C-class
A5 = 4-series = C-class
A6 = 5-series = E-class
A7 = kinda 6-series, I believe they have a GT to make this more obvious = CLS
A8 = 7-series = S-class

Bad news for Sportback in North America...
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/07/2014-volkswagen-golf-first-drive-review-video/



> the new Golf VII feels like a car costing... about as much as a new Audi A3 Sportback. Or better. Could this get awkward for Audi?


Another bad piece of news...hopefully Audi pushes to get the sedan out fast!



> ...the Golf VII, which arrives in the US by April of 2014 as a 2015 model year car...


We have been hearing though Audi A3 as a 2014 in 2013, so spring 2013 is feasible, my point is the first MQB with an official date is the Golf VII...I hope the A3 arrives sooner.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

After those pictures that you guys posted with the Sportback article tonight, I'm sooooo stoked for this car. I don't want a sedan at all. This one is soooooo epic!!! A3 S-Line Quattro TDI 2.0l S-Tronic or an RS3 Sportback please!!!


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

djdub said:


> After those pictures that you guys posted with the Sportback article tonight, I'm sooooo stoked for this car. I don't want a sedan at all. This one is soooooo epic!!! A3 S-Line Quattro TDI 2.0l S-Tronic or an RS3 Sportback please!!!


Looks good - could be a deal changer for me.
I'll need the extra space in a cpl of years


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> FWD + AWD, just like the A3
> 
> Bad news for Sportback in North America...
> http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/07/2014-volkswagen-golf-first-drive-review-video/


Where in that article do you see bad news for sportback not coming?

Or are you inferring that sportbacks won't sell well because of the golf?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sportback is still being considered.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

So nervous and excited at the same time. Only, we have soooo long to wait. Thanks for the info George!


----------

